
Building Admin Interface - ardyfeb
Should we create a admin ui for managing users, orders, payments if yes what platform should we go web, desktop app, or CLI ?
======
asimjalis
It depends on the context. Who will use this app? What is their comfort level
with the different interfaces? What is their expectation? What problem is your
app solving? For whom? How urgent is this problem? How desperate are the
buyers to use the interface?

~~~
ardyfeb
For e-commerce marketplace platform, example when buyer report problem on they
orders and customer service will handle this like change order state, manually
check payments in case they pay with bank transfer

I currently do this on CLI interface to run spesific action, if some case that
require more data to changed i go to my database gui

